# Block filler to prime drywall?



## Sue34 (Apr 5, 2013)

The new company I work for does just that. They tint the block filler and use it for new/old drywall. I have never seen this done before and to me, it dont seem right. It seems to me to be very "sticky" and just does not seal properly.

Has anyone ever heard of doing this? Can you give me some reasons why this is stupid, so I can present a proper argument against it? 

Also, they do allot of re painting offices and such. They use spackling to fix holes and every single time, the patches flash through the finish. They sometimes find things after they have repainted or the floor guy messes up the walls. Then they hit them with spackling, and hit the spots with finish paint. No matter how many times they hit the spots they always flash through. I have told them 500 times they need to prime any spots they hit, but they wont listen. "The spackling says it has primer in it, so no primer is necessary". lol I have told them they need to use a primer on every spot they touch up, before or after the finish paint. 
My question is, what primer is best to prevent flashing?

TY for any insight!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know what your block filler is, But im guessing its cheap and that's why they are using it.

Does the label say for drywall surfaces?? Prob not so theres your argument, Tell them listen you dumb arses, Use a coating for the correct purpose, But you prob need to find some at the same cost.


----------



## Sue34 (Apr 5, 2013)

cazna said:


> I don't know what your block filler is, But im guessing its cheap and that's why they are using it.
> 
> Does the label say for drywall surfaces?? Prob not so theres your argument, Tell them listen you dumb arses, Use a coating for the correct purpose, But you prob need to find some at the same cost.



Geez.. I never thought of reading the label. lol I shall do that.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Block fill on drywall. Now thats something new. Blockfill is pretty cheap but not so much as to replace a drywall primer. Probly sands pretty good after it dries. Did you ask them why they use it?

As for the flashing. Dont use spackling. If ya do try the one with primer in it already. Binz will stop the flashing.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

The block filler I have used is so thick sprayed is less than 50sf to a gallon. And need a sprayer that can handle a 32 tip and it has to be back rolled as you spray it. Can't see using it for drywall. But yes it is cheap by the gallon but it takes so many gallons.


----------



## Sue34 (Apr 5, 2013)

boco said:


> Block fill on drywall. Now thats something new. Blockfill is pretty cheap but not so much as to replace a drywall primer. Probly sands pretty good after it dries. Did you ask them why they use it?
> 
> As for the flashing. Dont use spackling. If ya do try the one with primer in it already. Binz will stop the flashing.



I think they use it because it's cheap. They do thin and tint it. I dont know, it just dont seem to do a good job. 

I usually use the 5 min quick-set mud for touch-ups. Dries faster than spackling. And it is easier to work with. But it does flash. Probably because they dont prime the spots. They just try and roll the finish over them. No matter how many times they roll the finish over them, they flash. They need primer imo.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sue34 said:


> Geez.. I never thought of reading the label. lol I shall do that.


 
That reply has female all over it. :help:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Durabond also flashes with some paints. I had this problem with some satin ceilings on sprinklerhead patches. I think i ended stringing them with durabond then topping with usg green. Prime with drywall primer and 2 coats of finish. Touch ups are a bitch. 
Just wondering but is there any type of general contractor overseeing this crap.


----------

